# Your 3DS Library!!



## FruitTree (Jun 22, 2013)

I think it'd be interesting to see what the forum members are into, since we're all so different (but yet the same - wow, how deep, FruitTree. Jokes) ^^
What games do you have/are you hoping to get? Most played title?

My current library:
3DS games:
- Animal Crossing New Leaf
- Etrian Odyssey IV: Legends of the Titan
- Naruto: Powerful Shippuden
- Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers
- Nintendogs + Cats: Bulldog
- Super Mario 3D Land
- Style Savvy: Trendsetters (I really don't know how I ended up playing this game, but I actually really like it O.O)
Virtual Console:
- Zelda: Oracle of Ages
DS games:
- Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
- Pokemon Black
- Fullmetal Alchemist: Dual Sympathy
- Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times (don't really like this game ): )
- Super Mario DS
- Cooking Mama 3: Shop & Chop (haha)
- Animal Crossing Wild World

Hoping to get:
- Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
- Ocarina of Time 3D
- Shin Megami Tensei IV (pre-ordered)
- Pokemon X
My most played title is either Animal Crossing New Leaf or Etrian Odyssey!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 22, 2013)

*Nintendo 3DS*

Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Sonic Generations
Mario Kart 7
The Sims 3
Super Pok?mon Rumble
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Mario Tennis Open
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Luigi’s Mansion 2
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Animal Crossing New Leaf



Spoiler: Nintendo DS



Animal Crossing Wild World
Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
Super Mario 64 DS
Pok?mon Pearl
Pok?mon Diamond
Pok?mon Platinum
Pok?mon HeartGold
Pok?mon SoulSilver
Pok?mon Black
Pok?mon White
Mario Party DS
Mario Kart DS
Okamiden
New Super Mario Bros.
Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
Harvest Moon DS
Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands
Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
Sonic Colours
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie
Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Mini's
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
Final Fantasy III
Super Princess Peach
Super Scribblenauts
Scribblenauts
Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
Heroes of Mana
Children of Mana
Kirby Mass Attack
Yoshi’s Island
Dragon Quest Monsters - Joker 2
Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
Chrono Trigger
Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride
Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
Mario vs Donkey Kong: Miniland Mayhem
Kirby: Mouse Attack
Pok?mon Conquest
Pok?mon Black Version 2
Pok?mon White Version 2
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker
New Art Academy


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 22, 2013)

*3DS:*
Fire Emblem Awakening
Style Savvy Trendsetters (don't judge)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Etrian Odyssey IV
Harvest Moon: ANB

I'll just leave my original DS library out of this. :c I can't remember half of them.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 22, 2013)

DS Games: 
Mostly Pokemon and a few others I forgot.

3DS:
Mario Kart 7
ACNL
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario and Donkey Kong: Mini's on the Move


----------



## siderealotion (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm building up my 3DS library, of course, but I'd like to go back and get some more DS games as well as repurchase some that were lost/never returned to me:

(favorites/most-played in *bold* )

*3DS* (including VC titles)

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Etrian Odyssey IV*
Harmoknight
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kirby's Dreamland
*Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon*
Mario Kart 7
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
*Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers*
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked
Tales of the Abyss
Zelda: Oracles of Ages/Seasons

...hoping to get Shin Megami Tensei IV and Code of Princess next month to finish up my little Atlus collection going on. And yeah, Style Savvy and a few other ones are on my wishlist as well.

*DS*

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Big Brain Academy
Brain Age
Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime
*Elite Beat Agents*
*Hotel Dusk: Room 215*
Final Fantasy III
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Mario and Luigi: Partner's in Time
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Mario Kart DS
New Super Mario Bros.
*Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan
Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2*
The Legendary Starfy
*Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney*
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Justice for All
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Pokemon Diamond/Platinum
Pokemon HeartGold
*Pokemon White*
Polarium
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
*Rhythm Heaven*
Super Mario 64 DS
Tetris DS
WarioWare Touched
*WarioWare D.I.Y.*
*The World Ends with You*
Zelda: The Phantom Hourglass


----------



## FruitTree (Jun 23, 2013)

@*Mairmalade* and *Siderealotion*
Don't worry, I ain't gonna judge. It's a surprisingly good game! Before I tried it out I was 150% certain that I'd never play it, let alone like it. But now I find that I'm thoroughly enjoying myself.
Siderealotion, I pre-ordered the SMT IV set today... it comes with a music CD, original artwork and strategy guide - and on top of that, special Amazon DLC - I could not resist myself. My wallet weeps.
@*JasonBurrows*
My Lord.That is quite the collection.
@*laceydearie*
Luigi's Mansion looks _smashing_. I still have so many other games to finish up though @.@


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 23, 2013)

New Leaf is my only 3DS game so far, but I do plan on getting Final Fantasy Theatrhythm and Legend of Zelda: Link Between Worlds.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice to see what games other people have ^^

*3DS*
Street Fighter 3D Edition
Ocarina Of Time
Super Mario 3D Land
Resident Evil Revelations
Spirit Camera: The Cursed Memoir
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Luigi's Mansion 2
Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fire Emblem Awakening

*Virtual Console*
The Legend of Zelda
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Adventure
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons
The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap
The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords
Kirby and the Amazing Mirror
Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island
Wario Land 4
WarioWare
Mario Kart Super Circuit
Excitebike 3D Classics

I have heaps of DS games, I can't be bothered to list them...

My most played title is Pok?mon White 2 with 453 hours...

I hope to get Pok?mon X next!


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 23, 2013)

*Nintendo 3DS*
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Kid Icarus Uprising
Mario Kart 7
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Super Mario 3D Land
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Pokemon Rumble Blast
Pushmo
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Style Savvy: Trendsetters
3D Classics: Kirby's Adventure
Cave Story
Colors 3D
*Nintendo DS*
Pokemon Diamond, Platinum, Black 2, White 2, Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks, Super Mario 64 DS
Besides these games, I most likely have more than 30 Nintendo DS games...yeah. 
I want to get Pokemon Y, Yoshi's New Island, and Sonic Lost Worlds


----------



## Raienryu (Jun 23, 2013)

*3DS*
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (Black 3DS XL edition)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf

*Getting soon enough*
Fire Emblem Awakening
Pokemon X



yay small c:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2013)

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Mario Kart 7
Harvest Moon Tale of Two Towns
Cooking Mama 4: Cooking Magic


----------



## Jinkx (Jun 23, 2013)

3DS
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Dead Or Alive
Super Mario Bro's

And basically all the pokemon games on the DS. Only recently got 3ds so shall be expanding my library soon


----------



## SockHead (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm only posting retail games because I have over 50 virtual console/eshop games.

Nintendogs + Cats (sold)
Super Street Fighter 3D
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D (ZR HAS MINE)
Sonic Generations (sold)
Pokemon Rumble Blast
Mario Kart 7
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Tennis Open
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Fire Emblem Awakening
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Animal Crossing New Leaf

Damn, that's actually a lot. I kept the games I liked and sold the ones I didn't. But I bet you could've guessed that.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 23, 2013)

I only have Zelda Ocarina of Time and New Leaf. Hoping to get MK7, Fire Emblem Awakening, Monster Hunter, and more..


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 24, 2013)

*My 3DS:*

Super Pokemon Rumble
Mario Kart 7
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Nintendogs + Cats: Golden Retriever
Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## A-kun (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah, 3DS library?

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Fire Emblem Awakening
Super Mario 3D Land
Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion
Crosswords Plus
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Spirit Camera: The Cursed Memoir
Tetris: Axis
Starfox 64 3D
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Tales of the Abyss
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 7

Virtual Console/eShop games:
Pokemon Dream Radar
Pokedex 3D
3D Classics: TwinBee
3D Classics: Kirby's Adventure
3D Classics: Kid Icarus
Liberation Maiden
Sweet Memories Blackjack
Pushmo
Brain Age Express: Sudoku
Super Mario Bros. 2: Lost Levels
Punch-Out
Mega Man 2
Mega Man 3
Super C
Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Super Mario Land
Castlevania
Metroid


----------



## charmed girl (Jun 27, 2013)

*My library consists of:*

Hells kitchen
Brain training: Sudoku
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Tetris Online
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Sims 2
Rayman 3D
Mario Kart 7
Art Academy
Zelda Ocarina of Time
Pok?mon Black version 
Dr Mario
Zelda: Spirit Tracks

Animal crossing New Leaf being the one I have played the most


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 27, 2013)

*I Have:*
Mario 3D Land
New Super Mario Bros 2
Mario Kart 7
Ocarina of Time 3DS
Star Fox 64 3D
Kid Icarus Uprising
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Mario Tennis Open
Luigis Mansion 2
Animal Crossing New Leaf

Very happy with my 10 games  New Super Mario Bros 2 is most played with 75 hours, but Animal Crossing is 2nd already with 60+ hours


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 29, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> New Super Mario Bros 2 is most played with 75 hours, but Animal Crossing is 2nd already with 60+ hours


I am sure that will change soon.


----------



## Sheepish (Jun 29, 2013)

*Retail:*

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (Digital version)
*eShop-only/Virtual Console:*

Pushmo
Crashmo
Crimson Shroud
Metroid II
And too many DS games for me to remember them all, haha.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 29, 2013)

3ds: Aqua blue

Animal crossing new leaf
Mario kart 7
Lego Star wars
Paper mario
Ocarina of time
Mario tennis open
Pilotwings resort
Nintendogs and cats


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jun 29, 2013)

Ocarina of Time 3DS
Kingdom Heats: Dream Drop Distance
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Super Mario 3D Land
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Kid Icarus Uprising

And I think that's it. xD


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 29, 2013)

*3DS*

-Pilot Wings Resort (my first ever 3ds game!)
-Super Monkey ball 3D
-Ocarina of time
-MK7
-Super Mario land 3d
-Super Mario bros 2
-Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask 
-Nintendogs and cats
-Luigis mansion 2
-Pokemon mystery dungeon 
-Donkey kong
-Animal Crossing
-Resident evil revolutions

I have well over 50 ds games so let's not go there.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 30, 2013)

Ooo, I just own New Leaf!


----------



## DirtyD (Jul 1, 2013)

In no order:

Kid Icarus
Mario Kart 7
Super Mario 3D Land
Deer Drive Legends
Jaws The Ultimate Predator (Getting to eat people as Jaws?  Hell yeah)
Starfox 64
Art Academy
Spirit Camera
Tetris Axis
Resident Evil Mercenaries
Street Fighter 4
Zelda: Ocarina 3D
Mario & Sonic London Olympic
New Super Mario Bros 2
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Mario Tennis Open
PES 2013
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Colors!


I think that's all of them


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jul 1, 2013)

3DS GAMES:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Luigis Mantion: Dark Moon

VIRTUAL CONSOLE: (I dont do virtual unless its free)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (came in bundle)

DS GAMES:
Animal Crossing Wild World X 2
Arkanoid DS
Big Brain Academy
Brain Age
Brain Age 2
Contra 4
Cooking Mama
Dragon Quest 4
Elf Bowling
Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga
Mario Kart DS
Metroid Prime Hunters
Metroid Prime Pinball
My Sims
Namco Museum DS
Nintendogs: Chihuahua
Nintendogs: Dachshund
Nintendogs: Dalmation
Nintendogs: Labrador
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Retro Atari
Scribblenauts
Sims 2: Pets
Super Mario 64 DS
Trace Memory
Viva Pinata: Pocket Paradise
WarioWare: Touched

Plan to get soon:
Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds. (MUST HAVE)
New Super Mario Brothers 2
Old Skool Arcade Classics
Pokemon X & Y
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Shining Force: Sword of Hayja


----------



## Dagger311 (Jul 2, 2013)

As far as the games I actually play, it's Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate and Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I also have Mario Kart 7, Super Mario 3D Land, and Nintendogs + Cats (Golden Retriever version, I think).


----------



## Paint (Jul 2, 2013)

Favorites in bold

*Mario Kart 7*
Super Mario 3D Land
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Mario Tennis Open
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
*Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask*
Kid Icarus Uprising
*Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D*
*Luigi's Mansion 2*
*Animal Crossing: New Leaf!*


----------



## NDNA_ (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got :

-Mario Kart 7
-Super Mario 3D Land
-New Super Mario Bros. 2
-Fire Emblem
-Luigi's Mansion 2
-Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
-Nintendogs + cats
-Animal Crossing: New Leaf
-Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
-The Sims 3
-Rabbids 3D
-Mario and Luigi : Dream Team (soon)


----------



## cwertle (Jul 2, 2013)

*DS*
Pokemon Black 2
Pokemon Soulsilver
Pokemon Diamond

*3DS*
Animal crossing: New leaf
Pushmo
Crashmo
Gunman Clive
Bomberman Blitz
Kirbys adventure 3D classics

*Virtual console*
Metroid II
Donkey kong
(Both from club nintendo)

*Wii* (might as well. )
Wii sports
Wii sports resort
Wii play motion
Lego lord of the rings
Super smash bros brawl (Don't actualy own, but I borrow it from friends/library a ton. xP)

*Wii virtual console*
Starfox 64 (Probably getting soon from club nintendo
Ocarina of time
Super mario bros 3
Kirby and the crystal shards

*Old*
Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Ruby

*Games I plan on getting*
Pokemon Y
Smash bros 4 (Smash bros series is epic. )
Luigis mansion: Dark moon
Mario kart 7
Super mario 3d land

Stop taking all my money nintendo grrrr


----------



## Yuna (Jul 3, 2013)

3DS:
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns
Rhythm Thief & The Emperor's Treasure
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Animal Crossing: New Leaf

I'd list my DS games but that would probably take several hours. Those that have drained most of my time with that console include Pok?mon and Harvest Moon titles and, of course, Animal Crossing: Wild World, though.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 3, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
Fire Emblem: Awakening (most played)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf

Hoping to get Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies, Super Smash Bros for 3DS and Pokemon X or Y!


----------



## Sabby (Jul 3, 2013)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Mario Kart 7
Super Mario 3D Land
New Super Mario Bros 2
Paper Mario: Sticker Star


----------



## Beanie (Jul 3, 2013)

I used an R4 for DS/DSi so I never really had to buy any games until the 3DS except pokemon games, I bought them all. I'll try to remember all my games (not at home atm D

Animal Crossing
KH 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Mario Kart
Paper Mario
Super Mario Land
Final fantasy Theathrythm (probably my close favorites after Animal Crossing)
Nintendogs + Cats
Harvest Moon (The remake, can't remember the name as I barely played)
Ocarina of time
Pokemon mystery dungeon gates to infinity


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2013)

*Own*:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance (in transit!)
Zero's Escape: Virtue's Last Reward

*Preordered*:
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Pok?mon X

*Sold*:
Nintendogs + Cats: Golden Retriever


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> *I Have:*
> Mario 3D Land
> New Super Mario Bros 2
> Mario Kart 7
> ...



Animal crossing now most played with 90 hours :L
hoping to maybe get Kingdom hearts soon hm


----------



## Ristani (Jul 7, 2013)

In no particular order.

*3DS*
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Tales of the Abyss
Fire Emblem: Awakening
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure
Mario Kart 7
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance

*DS*
Pokemon: White
Final Fantasy IV
Kingdom Hearts 338/2 Days
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn

Could of sworn I had more DS games, but they're not in my case. Weird...


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 7, 2013)

3DS Games
- Mario Kart 7
- Super Mario Bros 2
- Animal Crossing New Leaf

3DS Games I?m sure that I?m getting.
- Pokemon Y
- Super Smash Bros
- Mario & Luigi Dream Team Bros


----------



## Envy (Jul 8, 2013)

In order of getting:

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (What a waste of money.)
Mario Kart 7
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Super Mario 3D Land
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Rook (Jul 10, 2013)

*Fire Emblem
Mario Kart
Links Awakening
Animal Crossing
Luigi's Mansion*


----------



## BloodSphere (Jul 10, 2013)

I only got 5 games for my 3ds I am planning on buying more later on I mean the reason of me having not the many games for the 3ds was when the 3ds first came out there wasn't that many games that caught my interest but with super smash bros and luigi mansion dark moon and animal crossing I got hook so know I am starting to buy more 3ds games then before.

My games so far that I have for my 3ds are

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Project X zone
Monster Hunter 3 
Fire Emblem Awakening
The Legend Of Zelda Ocarina Of Time..


----------



## miniblin (Jul 18, 2013)

In chronological order (I think):
Ocarina of Time 3D
Nintendogs: Golden Retriever & New Friends
Tetris: Axis
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Mario Kart 7
Super Mario 3D Land
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy
New Super Mario Bros. 2
SMT: Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers
Style Savvy Trendsetters
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
SMT IV

I've had my 3DS since the release day so I have quite a few games. Some games I want are SSB, Paper Mario: Sticker Star, PMD: Gates to Infinity, HM: A New Beginning, Pokemon XY, Dream Team, and maybe Fire Emblem? I need a job.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 18, 2013)

pokemon black 2
various game demos
acnl

and soon one day in the future,, fire emblem.  
(and pokemon X)


----------



## Isabella (Jul 18, 2013)

Ocarina of Time was the first I bought. Only other game I have is Animal Crossing. I'm hoping to get Shin Megami Tensei and Fire Emblem Awakening for the $30 eshop but those two games are expensive right now, eh.
I have a few demos too, one that I really enjoyed was Etrian Odyssey. Project X demo kind of really confused me??? But I still want to get it, it seems like it could be good.
and I have 3 virtual console games; Links Awakening XD, Metroid Returns or something, and Donkey Kong(a mario game)


----------

